# Reducir voltaje en driver de led



## DownBabylon (Ago 20, 2018)

hola colegas haber si alguien me podeis echar la mano no encuentro solucion a este problema, tengo una esfera de estas

que constantemente quema un led de la serie(2 en serie por rama) uno color azul y el otro verde, siendo la causa el voltaje muy alto, ya que para ambos en serie deberia ser de 7v para que caiga 3.5v en cada uno, pero en la alimentacion de estos dos colores hay 8.4 y esto causa que se quemen constantemente, solo que no encuentro la forma de reducir el voltaje ya que usan este driver y a este lo controla supongamos un  integrado DMX, que tiene borrado el nombre al igual que un integrado supongo un microcontrolador tambien con el nombre borrado ya que al integrado lo controla por pwm, la aplicacion viene tal cual en el datasheet del driver

pero no encuentro como bajar el voltaje sin intervenir en los integrados con el nombre borrado, habra otra forma? intente colocar una resistencia y un diodo para la caida de tension y con la resistencia la tension es la misma y con el diodo en lugar de bajar aumenta el .7v , ojala puedan guiarme un saludo colegas


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2018)

Desde el desconocimiento, ese debe de ser un driver por corriente así que da lo mismo lo que pongas en serie. Lee el Datasheet a ver cómo se baja la corriente y si no puedes poner una resistencia en paralelo a los leds que consuma algunos mA


----------



## pandacba (Ago 20, 2018)

Podrias poner dos diodos en serie tendras una caida de 1.4V que es justo lo que necesitas


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2018)

Depende, si es un generador de corriente constante le va a dar lo mismo lo que conectes en serie. Él ha dicho que puso resistencias y no pasó nada, así que parece que si que es un generador de corriente constante.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 20, 2018)

Claro pero de que valor? si son de muy bajo valor obvio que no pasara  nada!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2018)

"...intenté poner una resistencia y un diodo..."
Si fue así la tensión debió de bajar 0,7 o más. Si no bajó nada es que es un driver de corriente.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 20, 2018)

Hola...Cambia el valor de RS a uno mas alto(un valor del 30% mas del que tiene actualmente te puede funcionar) y disminuirás la corriente que circula por los led y de esa forma duraran mas y dudo que notes grandes diferencias en cuanto a la intensidad de la iluminación.

Lo led se controlan por corriente por lo que de poco te servirá interactuar con ella ya que el driver la modificara automáticamente 

Saludos.


Ric.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 20, 2018)

Como generalmente esos driver manejan corriente por eso sugerí los dos diodos


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 20, 2018)

Buenas espero no llegar tarde jejejejejeje
Lo primero revisa la fuente  ., mmmmmmm si crees que 24v esta bien ., te equivocas a lo sumo como mucho 12v 
Lo segundo lleva mas de un color o sea son varios mosfet y alli esta la resistencia limitadora
Lo tercero  dudo que puedas  regularlo del pwm y que por alli esta regulado su maximo brillo
Lo cuarto y talvez o mas importante el led de reeplazo ., la calidad es una cosa y los parametros son otras 
Lo quinto y aqui eta la solucion a tu problema .,la caidad del led ., no todos son iguales el de abajo es el quemado .,el de arrriba el remplazo  . se nota claramente la diferencia interna


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 20, 2018)

Hola.

¿Cuál es la corriente de los LED?
Rs determina la corriente de los LED.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2018)

Pues si elaficionado, eso parece, sin saber la referencia del integrado no se podrá afirmar pero casi con total seguridad Rs haga de shunt para medir la corriente, variando Rs variará la corriente.
Poner mas elementos en serie no variará la corriente por ser un regulador de corriente y no ser un regulador de tensión.
Para saber que corriente pasa basta con medir la tensión en Rs y despejar.
Si no se quiere cambiar RS, colocar en paralelo con los leds una resistencia que "se trague" la corriente que se quiera evitar que pase por los leds.

Edito: Me quedé con la explicación del post: "_El circuito tiene borrado el nombre"_ pero está el datsheet... Si es ese el datasheet es evidente lo que pasa:
El datasheet claramente pone que es lo que hay que hacer para variar la corriente; variar el valor de Rs.
A cambiar Rs o a poner una resistencia que consuma los mA no deseados.
Agregar cosas en serie evidentemente no hará nada, las fuentes de corriente son así.

Yo tengo un driver led de 900mA y como no es ajustable y está sellado lo que hice fue poner una resistencia en paralelo con el led para dar un margen de seguridad. Funciona perfectamente y ya lleva muchos años así.


----------



## DownBabylon (Ago 20, 2018)

la corriente es de 680mah, esque ese driver del led esta conectado a otro integrado que no tiene nombre de 20pines probablemente un chip DMX ya que tiene esta funcion y de ahi salen los PWM de la configuracion variada por audio etc, probare haber como anda, tenia entendido que es por el voltaje porque el maximo de esos led es 3.8 y este driver arroja 8.6, vale colegas intentare lo que me recomendais gracias


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2018)

A ver, ese driver no regula tensión, regula corriente. El valor de tensión que da es intrascendente, es _"el que toque"_ para esa corriente de 680mA, si da un valor u otro de tensión es por haber dos leds en serie, si pones uno solo verás como la tensión baja mientras que la corriente se sigue manteniendo en 680mA.
Si mides en vacío la tensión es un valor que solo indica la máxima carga que se puede poner ahí, ese valor no te aporta nada mas que saber que no puedes poner tres leds de 3,5V  en serie porque se pasarían de esos 8,6V. Pero puedes poner uno o dos indistintamente.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 21, 2018)

hola





DownBabylon dijo:


> la corriente es de 680mah, esque ese driver del led esta conectado a otro integrado que no tiene nombre de 20pines probablemente un chip DMX ya que tiene esta funcion y de ahi salen los PWM de la configuracion variada por audio etc, probare haber como anda, tenia entendido que es por el voltaje porque el maximo de esos led es 3.8 y este driver arroja 8.6, vale colegas intentare lo que me recomendais gracias


Bueno parece que no explique bien ., eso no es ningun chip reguldor de voltaje ., es un simle y llano mosfet
Yo repare varias de esas  y en todas lo mismo ., fuente  mala calidad de led


----------

